# Coustic amp



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi anyone familiar with coustic design reference amp DR 505 how are these amp? Also coustic amp 215 are they at the same level? Sound quality wise.

Reason for asking have 2 dr 505 and 1 amp 215 plan to bridged the dr505 for my mid at 125 x2 and amp 215 75x2 for my tweeter

Thanks:laugh:


----------



## daemon (Aug 15, 2014)

coustic is owned by MTX. I believe they consider it their entry level now.


----------



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

These are the old school coustic amps


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

The DR amps were actually nice amplifiers. Definately not entry level during their time.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes those where far from entry level. Crazy how they used magnet wire (enamel coated copper) for the jumpers and lots of it.


----------



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

Need more help here pls.

Thanks:laugh:


----------

